# Eight string fretless (Tyr of Borknagar)



## amassivetree (Oct 28, 2009)

Was listening to some Borknagar and thinking the bass sounded fretless. Wondering what he played, I did some googling, and ... Omg. (didn't look like this has been posted yet).






And if you want to see build pics : New basses!!! - Erik Tiwaz's MySpace Blog |


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2009)

Doesnt really look that hawt tbh..


----------



## Loomer (Oct 29, 2009)

Dude, that's not a fingerboard, that's an airfield.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 29, 2009)

If it wasn't for the white inlay around the body, I would have liked it... I still want one


----------



## Kheros (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm digging the other bass he built a bit more than this one. I'd still love to have one though.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 29, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2009)

for me it looks amazing


----------



## TimSE (Oct 29, 2009)

thats fucked up awesome!

but doesnt the (now ex) bassist of dimmu borgir do bass for borknaggar?


----------



## Våd Hamster (Oct 29, 2009)

The body looks a tad bit too small for the neck.

That said, I'd still love to get my hands on that thing.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2009)

That looks amazing. Also... uh... neck dive?


----------



## Deadseen (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't say that I like the looks of it, but I would love to try and play it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 29, 2009)

I have that pic since a year ago or somethin, but I never knew who was the owner.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 29, 2009)

That looks fucking amazing. I honestly don't see anything I don't like about it.


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 29, 2009)

I would've never guessed the bass player for Borknagar would be that into extended ranged basses. They look really nice.

I think the bodies look good, that's kind of what ERB bodies look like  If they looked proportional like a guitar body, they would be huge.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 30, 2009)

The first one was neat, but I really like the second one without the runes on it, too. I'm a wuss right yet, and would do a bit better with fretlines. Still very sweet looking instruments.


----------



## NeglectedField (Nov 6, 2009)

TimSE said:


> thats fucked up awesome!
> 
> but doesnt the (now ex) bassist of dimmu borgir do bass for borknaggar?



Vortex, who has just retired from bass duties for Dimmu Borgir, used to be the bassist/vocalist for Borknagar until leaving, since then Tyr has been on bass and Andreas "Vintersorg" Hedlund on vocals.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

awesome work there


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't even know Tyr was in Borknagar, I just know him from Emperor  Cool bass.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 7, 2009)

Not my kind of music, but those basses are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 7, 2009)

at what point can you not reach the top string with your thumb still behind the neck? 

looks pretty interesting though.


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 7, 2009)

What's the scale on an 8-string bass?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I didn't even know Tyr was in Borknagar, I just know him from Emperor  Cool bass.



Trym was in Emperor, Tyr is just overusing his bass...

I saw them live this year at wacken, what a dissapointment, bass tone was bad, hardly could hear any guitar and the synth guy was just standing there. as was the crowd, because it was boring  The guitars were playing rythm ( 2 guitars on rythm. okay.. and the bass was playing lead.. Not bass? i was confused stunned and amazed at the same time, because i saw that bass too.
Needless to say, it is a cool bass IMO


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 9, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> at what point can you not reach the top string with your thumb still behind the neck?



Do you play that way? 

It was a habit I had to work hard to break coming from guitars and baritones, and doesn't work well on bass IMO.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Trym was in Emperor, Tyr is just overusing his bass...



thou shalst bow down to the iron knowledge of the Encyclopaedia Metallum

Encyclopaedia Metallum - Emperor

which hath the identities of all the lesser-known members writ upon it

anyway

eight-string single-course fretless bass=


----------

